# Quiero comprar una soldadora de aire caliente



## druida (Nov 21, 2007)

perdonar denuvo por mi ignoranciapero me podeis decir cual es una buena marca de soldadora yo he estado mirando por internet y encontre estas por estos precios me podeis decir como lo veis? la quieropara soldar y desoldar smd


Estación de soldadura PROFESIONAL AOYUE 906    79+IVa


Estación de soldadura  AOYUE 936    61,94 +IVa


si sabeis de alguna otra porfavor comunicarmelo


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2007)

El aire no es para soldar, es para calentar solamente, lo que suelda es la otra punta que se ve en la foto.

A mi me gusta mas la primera.

Los SMD ademas de un buen soldador es mucha habilidad

Averigua por una estacion de soldado con vacio, eso te ayuda mucho.
http://mod-center.com/b2c/index.php?page=pp_producto.php&md=0&codp=817


----------



## Kalunga (Ene 15, 2008)

Hola a todos, para soldar SMD lo esencial es el aire caliente y contrariamente a lo que opina Fogonazo el aire caliente suelda y esa es la función exactamente de una estacion de aire caliente, soldar y desoldar SMD, la que muestran en el link es para desoldar componentes discretos.

http://www.electro-tools.com.ar/?Contenido=Categoria&Id=10

Si tenes alguna duda consultalos via email que te dan muy buena información.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## jonnatan12Ohm (Ene 26, 2008)

amigos como estan, con esta repuesta me estreno en el foro, mira yo trabajo con telefonos celulares y para repararlos adquiri la Gaoyue 852+ que trae incluido un cautin, trae lcd indicador de temperatura tanto para su boquilla como para el cautin, se puede controlar la presion del aire que sale por la boquilla segun tus necesidades, al igual que la temperatura de el mismo, me gusta el sistema del cautin poque tambien puedes controlar la temperatura a tu necesidad aunque no lo uso por el costo de las puntas de repuesto. en lo personal es una buena maquina y de buena marca aunque puedes encontrar modelos identicos en otras marcas a menor precio que igual te pueden servir. 

aunque si lo deseas existen las famosas airgun que son utiles en algunos casos  su costo es para reirse al lado de una estacion como la aoyue


----------



## Escorpion33 (May 9, 2008)

Tienes la estación de trabajo Jvc 3.130 Euritos, una pasada quien pudiera .

JBC Advanced estaciones
http://www.howardelectronics.coml 

Saludos.


----------

